# How to make a Borla exhaust work with an RS bumper?



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

cut the tip and put a down spout


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Seems you could go to an exhaust shop & have the behind the axle section bent more or even remade to come out a bit lower in the rear. Anyone know if any of the aftermarket exhausts actually fit the RS without cutting of the bumper?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

You can custom cut the bottom piece of the RS bumper but it honestly doesn't look that good. It is a tough job. I was looking into it thoroughly but it does not seem worth it. The best bet is to buy a regular bumper on GMPartsDirect (~$250), add a rear diffuser piece and go from there.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

When I get my exhaust done I want tips like these (enclave tips)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Kingsal said:


> So got my trifecta tune tonight, Borla exhaust (1.4L turbo) will be here in the morning, how do I fab the RS bumper to make it work?
> 
> Thanks!


I know this doesn't help much, but it sure is sexy.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I just dont care for those round tips. I like the oval tips and think they work well with the complete rear end look of the RS cruze.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> cut the tip and put a down spout


I wouldnt desecrate a Borla product like that, I would prefer not to hack up an expensive exhaust like this, but the POS rear bumper on the RS package, no problem lol, I will figure something out..

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for the input everyone, I installed it and it honestly wasnt that much of a hastle... going to have to shave just a little bit off the rear bumper, should look ok.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Kingsal said:


> Thanks for the input everyone, I installed it and it honestly wasnt that much of a hastle... going to have to shave just a little bit off the rear bumper, should look ok.


If you can try to get a picture of how it looks. I love the sound of the Borla Exhaust on the cruze & was disappointed it didn't fit the RS package. Seems if you cut the bumper well enough it should look ok.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

spacedout said:


> If you can try to get a picture of how it looks. I love the sound of the Borla Exhaust on the cruze & was disappointed it didn't fit the RS package. Seems if you cut the bumper well enough it should look ok.


I will post a picture tomorrow, the exhaust sounds amazing, I literally feel like a lion chasing down a gazelle, it doesnt sound like a 16 year olds CRX, it makes guys in CTS-Vs and ZO6s turn their heads... As for the installation, it was too easy. When I installed it, yes the tip was about an inch too high behind the RS bumper so all I did was run it behind the bumper for about 30 minutes till it heated up the bumper enough to cut clean with a razor blade. I am going to sand and clear coat it, it looks awesome, better than I expected. K-Sport coils are also ordered and on the way! Pics and videos soon!

Thanks!


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Didnt turn out too bad


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

I will post some drive by footage and in cabin on Sunday !


----------

